# Chausson Welcome 75 side marker lamps



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Unclenorm has had a problem with his Adria Coral side marker lamps. I decided to find out how Chausson feed the side markers and my findings are in this topic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1074366.html#1074366

Ray


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi rayc.

Thanks for this post.

All information similar to this is well worth logging.

Kind Regards


----------

